# some pictures



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!
These should be in the "Photo Hut" section!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job Tanner!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome Pictures Tanner!   Abel super 7 fly reel with peacock logo looks awesome!  

look up the website

http://abelreels.com/pages/finishes_new.htm

I'm going to order me one


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Must be nice to have $800 lyin around snooky. Damn nice reels though. I have a Super 8 with the bonefish finish.


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Where were the pictures taken??


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

good stuff tanner.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Must be nice to have $800 lyin around snooky. Damn nice reels though. I have a Super 8 with the bonefish finish.


The wife let me get it this time only....so I can get a super 8 with logo hookup with Sage (I dont remember the model)  8wt rod. I have been waiting for this for a long time.

That's the only most expensive rod and reel I ever purchased.

Normally $50 -$300 fly reel/rod combo is what I buy for flyfishing and it's perfect for it.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

nice pictures tanner


----------

